# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dita e Letërsisë dhe Arteve në Michigan

## macia_blu

Dita e letersise dhe arteve ne Michigan



Te dielën me 28 Tetor 2007 do të organizohet nga Revista “ KUVENDI” “ Dita e letërsisë dhe arteve në Michigan”, sipas këtij programi:



Pjesa e parë:

Kafja dhe mengjesi prezantues ne oren 10:00 am, në Express House 19 ½ Mile Road ne Van Dyke Ave
Prezantimi i krijimeve te reja ( konkuruese ) dhe intervista, te Liqeni ne 16 mile east,

në orën 11:00 am deri në 1:00 pm ( ne varesi te kohes ).
Nese koha eshte e papershtatshme aktiviteti fillon ne ore 16:00 ne sallen ku do te jete darka.
Vendi ku do te zhvillohet aktiviteti do te lajmerohet para dates 10 tetor 2007.

Shenim: Materialet konkuruese do të dergohen deri me 20 tetor 2007 ( poezi, tregim, skice letrare, pamphlet etj.. ne adresen e komisionit organizues.
Nga ora 1:00 deri deri në 2:00 pm shetitje e lirë dhe muzikë
Nga ora 2:00 deri në 4:00 dreka
4:00 deri ne 7:00 ( kohë e lirë )

Pjesa e dytë:
Mbrëmja kulturoro-letrare
7:00 pm hyrja. Vec shkrimtareve dhe artisteve qe nuk banojne ne Michigan, të tjerët do të hynë me pagesë. Shkrimtaret dhe artistet qe nuk jane ne Michigan, nese deshirojne te vijne ne kete aktivitet, duhet te lajmerohen para dates 10 tetor 2007
Hyrja do te jete $40:00, ku perfshihet darka dhe pijet alkolike.
a. Ekspozitë e botimeve të reja si dhe piktura , nëse paraqiten.
b. Diskutime krijuese, liber, cikel poetik, tekste kengesh te ndonje albumi si dhe albume muzikore , etj…
c. Nga ora 9 e 30 deri në 11:00 argëtim muzikor, vallëzime etj…
ç. Në orën 11:00 Juria shpall fituesit si dhe paraqiten filmimet e piknikut letrar
d. 11 deri 12:00 argetim dhe mbyllja e takimit.

Për realizimin e këti aktiviteti ngarkohen:
Alfons Grishaj, Nevrus Nazarko, Rush Dragu dhe Zef Pergega

Për sigurimin e sponsorëve:
Prenk Gjokaj, Ajaz Emini, Gjovalin Lumaj, Gjergj Dedivanaj, Zharko Palushaj, Gjeto Ivezaj, Astrit Turrabi, Mark Prela Gjokaj dhe Nik Gjonaj.
( emrat e sponsorëve dhe biznesi i tyre do të reklamohen gjithë muajn tetor në Televezionin e Komunitetit Shqiptar te Michiganit, në revisten Kuvendi dhe ne webin e saj).

Për muzikën:
Sali Mani, Dode Gjonaj

Per artet figurative:
Zef Naçaj, picture- fotografi
Dritan Dragu, picture
Mark Prela Gjokaj, fotograi

Recitues: Kristina Boçi, Dritan Dragu, Ndue Gjeka, Gjovalin Lumaj, Monela Jaku,  Liza Vuktilaj, Françeska Lumaj

Moderator:
Në piknik: Kristina Boçi
Në mbrëmje: Kristina Boçi, Dritan Dragu

Juria:
Gjekë Marinaj , poet ( kryetar jurie )
Merita Bajraktari, poete
Elinda Marku, poete
Ndue Gjelaj ,
Dorina Malaj, kengetare


Materialet e konkursit duhet te dergohen ne adresen e “ Kuvendit” me e-mail ose me poste dhe “ Kuvendi” ia kalon jurise.
Nese ndonje biznesmen deshiron te sponsorizoj kete aktivitet, mund te thirr ne telefonat:
1248 379 7333 / 248 396 98 13 / 248 770 75 92 ose te paraqitet ne e-mailin e revistes “
Kuvendi”: bot_kuvendi@hotmail.comThis email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it

----------


## Fiori

Oh sa do te pyesja tek tema tjeter kur do te jete kete vit dita e letersise dhe po shpresoja te ishte pak me afer. Nuk besoj te vij dot ne MI ato dite gjithsesi shpresoj t'ja kaloni bukur.

Na sill foto dhe ndonje informacion per ne qe do te jemi larg. Mendoj se cdo shtet ketu ne Amerike duhet te kete nje dite te tille sepse me aq sa kam pare vitet e shkuara revista Kuvendi ka bere nje organizim dinjitoz te ketij aktiviteti dhe ja vlen te kalosh nje mbasdite midis admiruesve te letersise (ne vecanti).

----------


## Fiori

Keto fotografite duhet te na i shpjegosh pak Elinda. Foton tende po ta le ty ne dore ta sjellesh ketu...

----------


## macia_blu

Fiori, meqe i paske gjetur , dhe para se te nis detajet per aktivitetin qe ishte vertete i shkelqyer, me i miri i shtate viteve.(po ia marrim doren).
Edhe nje here e diela poetike (artistike), ka filluar qe ne oren 9 te mengjesit (per te mos thene qe te shtunen ne darke) , dhe ka mbaruar pasmesnate. Ka patur nje organizim te vecante. Ne foton qe kerkon shpjegim jane ; nga e majta ne te djathte Iliriana Sulkuqi,(poete) Pjeter Jaku (Botues i Kuvendit)Merita Bajraktari( poete , perkthyese dhe gazetare) Mimoza Dajci, (gazetare)Nilda Brahimi (poete), (sorry qe kesaj te bukures me syze ne rrjeshtin e pare, s'ia kujtoj emrin), dhe Brunilda Lico (poete dhe prozatore, dhe fituese e cmimit "Anton Pashku" per prozen me te mire botuar ne vitin 2007.  
Fotoja tjeter ... (lol) jane shume  per te bere listen. Eshte nje momentnga pikniku  qe organizuan te gjithe krijuesit pjesmarres ne "Diten e letersise dhe arteve ne Michigan"
Fiori qe ta mbash mend, vitin qe vjen aktiviteti do te zgjase tre dite, dhe do kemi te ftuar edhe  nga Europa (Shqiperia)... keshtu qe mos bej plane per fundin e tetorit qe vjen se ... se .... se do vish patjeter.
Se shpejti do sjell nje shkrim dhe foto te tjera per  kete rast. 
Fiori flm per vemendjen .... !

----------


## macia_blu

Dy ditë poetike në Michigan

* -         Kronikë nga “ Dita e Letërsisë dhe arteve “  –*

*Falemnderit vjeshtë!* 

Krijuesit duhet te falnderojnë vjeshtën, që u dha lindjen e Fishtës, Migjenit, Agollit  e disa krijusve të tjerë me emër. E, veçanërisht datën 23 tetor, ditën që u bë shkak i fillimit te  mbrëmjeve  letrare në Michiganin poetik, me të gjitha ngjyrat e gjetheve, bash në veri të Amerikës së Veriut!
Tanimë u mbyll takimi i poetëve, shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve të tjerë; muzikantë e piktorë, valltarë e fotografë, për vitin e shtatë. Ndoshta, më mirë se asnjherë tjetër!
Nuk ka kaluar më shumë se nje ditë, kur poetja Merita B. McCormack më thërret nga New Yorku, për të falnderuar dhe, më thotë diçka, që nuk m’u hoq nga mendja : “ Sot gjithë ditën, më dukej se gjithëçka fliste shqip, kudo: në rrugë, në punë, në shtëpi, jo vetëm njerëzit por, edhe objektet.  Ju falnderoj nga zemra për ndjesinë e mire, që na dha ai takim. Kishim nevojë të takoheshim…” Pak më parë, do më kishtë thirrur edhe  Gjeka, miku im, poeti e perkthyesi tashmë i njohur, vetëm për të falnderuar. Thua nuk e dinin ata  se ishte më shumë meritë e tyre, që i dhanë atij takimi nuanca aq të ndezura dhe miqësore? Në të vërtetë ndjehesha keq, pasi ata ishin “ aktorët” e një aktiviteti aq mbresëlënës, puna krijuese e secilit sish. Vetëm prej pjesëmarrësve në atë takim, ishin botuar brenda këtij viti afro 20 libra në poezi dhe prozë, në përkthim dhe publicistikë, në të gjitha gjinitë letrare. Ata i dhanë vjeshtës ngjyrë dhe përjetime  më të bukura nga  ç’shihnim ne, në eskursionin njohës dhe, në të gjitha levizjet që bëmë në ato dy ditë.

*E shtuna e shiut*

Edhe pse praktikisht  fillimi i “Ditës së letërsisë dhe arteve” do të startonte me kafen e së dielës, ajo filloi që të shtunën në drekë me pritjen e të parit, që zbriti nga Dallasi, poetit Gjekë Marinaj, tashmë i njohur për lexuesin shqiptar, këndej dhe andej Oqeanit. I gjatë der në maja, i thjeshtë gjer  në pamje dhe i qeshur si përherë, habitet kur më sheh pranë teksa priste bagazhet. -Kaq shpejtë më gjete? - m’u drejtua, si i habitur. Po jo bre burrë, se kisha marrë taksi. - Kemi menduar për të gjithë, - iu përgjigja, ashtu në takim e sipër. Morëm çantat dhe iu drejtuam parkingut, ku na priste Doda. Dodë Gjonaj, një ndër instrumentistat  më të njohur, jo vetëm në trojet shqiptare, por edhe më gjërë, fitues i disa medaljeve dhe diplomave në festivale shqiptare,  ballkanike deri evropiane, karakterizohet nga një durim i veçantë. Binte një shi pranveror, edhe pse ishte fundvjeshtë. Nesër do jetë ditë me diell,-thotë Doda, duke ditur se ne kishim piknikun në  një nga parqet më të bukura të Michiganit, “ Stony Kreek”, aty ku liqenet dhe gjelbërimi natyror, me gjithë ngjyrat e gjetheve, përbën një objekt poetik, krejt të përafërt me ndjesitë e artistëve. Nuk e dinte Doda se kishte për të ardhur edhe tri herë të tjera në aeroport, vetëm kësaj mbasditeje. Pas sistemimit të Gjekës në “Candlewood Suites”, një hotel komod në stilin e ndertimeve evropiane, na u desh të merreshim me pritjen e të tjerëve. Deri në orën 4:00 pm, pothuajse mbërriten të gjithë, ata që kishin konfirmuar ardhjen, veç Iliriana Sulkuqit, e cila do mbrrinte nga New Yorku në orën 8:00, të po kësaj dite. Në orën 3 e 30 Doda  do të  priste Mimoza Dajçin me Merlinin dhe Ledinen, si dhe pak minuta më vonë Vlash Filin, i cili udhëtonte nga Philadelphia. Pak më vonë Merita do më thërriste, për të mos dalur në aeroport, pasi atë dhe  Aiden do i priste Alma. Po kështu , kur duhej të dilnim për të pritur Ilirianën, Merita na vjen ne ndihmë, duke  njoftuar, se do të dilnin ato për ta pritur. Poeti Lulash Palushaj njofton se darka ishte gati në resorantin “ Paul’s Main” me pronar Gjergj Tinaj, i cili kishte bërë rezërvimet e duhura, për poetët. Pikërisht kur po niseshim nga Hoteli, ku ishin akomoduar të gjithë, mësova se grupi i Mozës po diskutonte për Dodën, që ishte treguar aq i gatshëm dhe i mirë me grupin e tyre. Merlini dhe Ledina po thonin “Grupi i Dodes”, ndërsa Mimoza dhe Vlashi këmbëngulnin në emertimin tjetër “ Doda i grupit” dhe, kështu u thirr Doda, edhe mbasi i përcolli në aeroport. Një darkë e këndëshme, por pa alkool. Poetët nuk donin të deheshin sonte, ndaj më kishin porositur për një darkë të tillë. Edhe pse Merita dhe Iliriana erdhën vonë, iu bashkuan “grupit”, pak para se të dilnim nga resoranti. Ndonëse  të vonuara, ato patën mendimin më original “ Le të rrimë dy netë pa gjumë!” Netë të tilla nuk duhet të flenë!

*Një kafe do ta kthjellonte mëngjesin e poetëve*

Deri tani po zbatohej pikë për pikë projekti i këtij takimi artistësh. Në kafen e Rushit, publicistti të njohur Rush Dragu dhe pronarit të “ The Expresso House”, u takuam rreth orës 10 të mëngjesit. Që aty nisi  njohja më e mirë me njëri tjetrin si dhe shkëmbimi i botimeve të këtij viti. Gjeto Turmalaj kishte sjellë pak nga të gjitha botimet e tij, ndërsa Vlash Fili, vetëm botimin e fundit. Këtu u bashkuan me të ardhurit nga vende të tjera të Amerikës edhe krijuesit e Michiganit si: Zef Përgega,  Gjovalin Lumaj, Nexhip Ejupi, Brunilda Liço, Vera Vuçaj, Nilda Dervishaj, ndërsa Elinda Marku ishte takuar që të shtunën në mbrëmje. Poetet Alfons Grishaj, Amarilda Islamaj dhe poetja e piktorja e talentuar Aida Dismondy kishin njoftuar se do  ti bashkoheshin  aktivitetit vetëm në mbrëmje. Pokështu, edhe i talentuari Dritan Dragu. Qe një mëngjes i dielltë që, edhe për të pranishmit e rastit, që ishin në kafe, përcolli një ndjenjë të veçantë. Bisnesmeni Ndua Ftoni, të cilit i pëlqen edhe muzika dhe, ka provuar të këndoj, afrohet pranë nesh. Diçka i  tha Rushit, por nuk menduam se ai  i kishte paguar harxhimet e këti mëngjesi. Duke u lërguar, bashkë me biznesmenin tjetër, Pëllumb Kulla, na thanë se  do takoheshin në darkë.

*Poezia e një dite poetike*

Parku “ Stony Kreek”, i cili ndodhej afro 10 mile prej Kafes, priste sot mysafir të veçantë. Iliriana do të fliste poezi edhe në bisedën e zakonshme të udhëtimit. -Mos e vrisni vjeshtën,- thoshte, edhe kur makina jonë shkilte gjethet. Ghjithçka na ngjante si një metaforë e thënë pa menduar se po krijon. Brunilda thonte: “ ma jepni diellin mua, mos ma zëni diellin”. Siç shihej kishte pak ftohtë pasi, edhe pse ishte veshur me pallto, nuk ndjehej mirë, Meritën do e thërriste Raimonda Moisiu nga Stamfordi. Ngaqë nuk kishte mundësi të vinte, pyeste për  gjithëçka. Në breg të liqenit na presin një turmë e madhe patash, që nuk do t’ia dijë fare për mbërritjen tonë. E dinë ato se poetët janë të butë, ndaj ua frohen, gati për t’u dhënë dorën. Iliriana nxiton t’i thotë Armandos, të mos i shpëtojnë nga kamera edhe patat. Ato nuk janë më të egra. Sot i kanë zbutur poetët. Shumë foto, shumë intervista dhe shume  emocione me ndjesi të veçanta. Merita kishte kohë që më thonte të shkonim në Kishë për të kapur Meshen e drekës. Ne e kishim planifikuar, që drekën ta kishim në Qendren e Kishës së Shen Palit! Edhe pse parkingu ishte plot e përplotë , diku nga fundi gjetëm vend. Edhe këtu fotot me  Kastriotin ishin të shumta. Gjergji na priti që në hyrje, duke na treguar me shpatën nga toka, se për tokën e dhamë jetën dhe për tokën rrojmë! Në resorantin e bukur të kësaj qendre, si dhe me gatimin professional u befasuan të gjithë!

*Finalja një premiere të pambarueshme*

Këtyre dy ditëve të bukura po u vinte fundi. Ishte mbrëmja finalizuese e këti aktiviteti, që u prit me padurim! Për darkën kishte menduar Kola Gojçaj, pronari i “ Imperial House”, ndërsa për anën artistike të këti spektakli kishin punuar Nevrus Nazarko, Gjovalin Lumaj, Zef Pergega dhe Dritan Dragu. Gjekë Marinaj kërkonte anëtarët e juries, që të mblidheshin diku, për të marrë vendimin në dhenien e çmimeve. Fonia dhe muzika ishin instaluar. Gjergji dhe Ledi Paparisto ishin të gatshëm, si përherë në festat tona. Ahmet Agolli me te bijën Joli Paparisto do të luanin mjeshtërisht këtë natë per të pranishmit “ Vallen e shqipeve” dhe valle të tjera. Sonte do të ndjeheshin shqiponja të gjithë! Armando dhe Edvini, pronarët e Televizionit te Komunitetit Shqiptar të Michiganit, ishin te gatshëm të mos u kalonte asgjë pa filmuar. Kryetarin e mbrëmjes, Nevrus Nazarko e gjëjmë të shqetësuar.  Gjovalini e kish sinjalizuar  se mungonin tre recitues. U drejtohem menjëherë  mysafirve. Mimoza Dajçi pranon të na ndihmoj. Aida Dismondy, pak e lëkundur por pranon, ndersa Ledina ulet , diku ne fund te sallës, t’i lexoj tekstet, para se të ngjitet në skenë. Edhe recituesit u gjenden. Nga Chicago kishin ardhur aktorët Pandi Syku dhe Pajazit Kurtishi me Migjenin dhe Naimin, por që do t’u shtohej edhe Marinaj. Mbrënja fillon, si përherë pak me vonesë,  me çdo pjesë të detajuar dhe koncize. Pak minuta pas fillimit të mbrëmjës, arrinë Zëvëndës Ambasadori Shqiptar në Washington, Kreshnik Çollaku. Një vlerësim që  e meritojnë artistët! Pikërisht për këtë Çollaku do të fliste në përshendetjen e tij  të menduar. Është , ndoshta në të vetmet raste, ku diplomat shqiptarë, u përgjigjen pozitivisht  ftesave për një aktivitet, kur në agjendën e tyre ka shumë punë, sidomos tani, që problemi shqiptarë është në një moment  tepër të rëndësishëm.

*“ Mos u bëj poet, nëse nuk lind, në secilin varg, në secilën fjalë…”*

Nuk mund të rri pa e përmend këtë varg të  Azem Shkrelit, pikërisht kur flasim për anën artistike të një përzgjedhje, si poezitë e kësaj nate. Nuk më kishin marrë shumë kohë, pasi një pjesë të poezisë së traditës e njihja. Ndërsa krijimet e poetëve  të këtushëm ishin zgjedhur nga vet ata. Fishtën, Naimin, Kadarenë , Agollin. Shkrelin dhe Camajn, Podrimjen e Poradecin etj.. do t’i paraqesin mjaft mirë Mimoza Dajçi, Dritan Dragu, Aida Dismondy, Vera Vuçaj, Ledina Nikolla, Rush Dragu dhe Gjovalin Lumaj. Po kështu edhe autorët e pranishëm do përcjellnin vargjet e njeri tjetrit me një përkushtim të veçantë. Poezia “ Dialog malësorësh” e Lulash Palushajt do të pritej mjaft mirë për hapsirën dhe idenë që rrokte. Krijimet e Iliriana Sulkuqit dhe Nexhip Ejupit u përcollen me vëmendje dhe u duartrokitën, për emocionet që të krijojnë, për vlerat artistike që mbartin. Pati edhe krijues të rinj, që akoma nuk kanëe dalë më librin e parë, që u vlerësuan nga të pranishmit, si Brunilda Liço dhe Vera Vuçaj.

*Finalja e finales*

Gjithë këtë ativitet do ta mbyllte shpallja e fituesve të konkursit të këti viti. Kryetari Juirsë, Gjekë Marinaj ngjitet para mikrofonit për të shpallur fituesit. Jo pa emocione, Gjeka thekson punën e mirë të organizatorëve dhe të revistë “ Kuvendi” , si dhe pjesëmarrjen e shumë krijuesve në këtë konkurs. Në këtë konkurs u paraqiten afro 40 autorë, që po të përmblidheshin në një libër te veçantë, i kalojnë të 500 faqet. E, kjo do të thotë se krijuesit e vleresuan aktivitetin, i besuan edhe jurisë. Çmimet e Jurisë së  këti viti ishin këto:

* Emri i autorit                         Tituli i Cmimit           Zhanri i konkurrimit*

Iliriana Sulkuqi                        “ MIGJENI “                      Poezi
Nexhip Ejupi                            “Jeronim De Rada”          Poezi
Agi Tanushi                             “ Jeronim de Rada”           Poezi
Gim Milani                               “ Migjeni  “                       Poezi
Vera Vuçaj                                “ At’ Gjergj Fishta “          Poezi
Eri Tare dhe Rozi Theohari      “ Migjeni  “                      Poezi ne Anglisht

Zef Pergega                              “ Faik Konica “                Publicistike
Gjovalin Lumaj                        “ Tefe Palushi “                 Fabula
Rush Dragu                               “ Tefe Palushi “               Satire

Gjeto Turmalaj                         “ Pjeter Arbnori “             Proze publicistike
Vlashi Fili                                 “ Ismail Kadare “             Proze
Fation Pajo                                “ Anton Pashku “             Proze publicistike

Mimoza Dajci                          “ At Zef Pllumi “            Publicistike/skice
Medije Vraniqi                         “ Anton Pashku “             Publicistiek/Skice
Brunilda Lico                           “ Petro Marko   “              Publicistike/Skice

Me publikimin e çmimeve mbremja kaloj në pjesën argëtuese, deri në orët e vona të  natës. Revistës “ Kuvendi” për këtë aktivitet i kanë ardhur shumë përshendetje dhe mesazhe urimi, të cilat  vlerësojnë seriozitetin e  “Ditës së letërsisë dhe arteve”. Vellai i humoristti te njohur Tefe Palushi, fotografi i talentuar Pavlin Palushi, foli i emocionuar, per nderin qe i ishte bere Tefes me mertimin e nje çmimi.

Organizimi dhe puna e përbashkët

Një meritë të veçtë ne realizimin me sukses të këti aktiviteti, kanë ata që u gjenden përherë pranë me ndihmën e tyre, që  “ Dita e letersisë dhe arteve” të dalë sa më mirë, si:  Alfons Grishaj, Prenk Gjokaj, Zharko Palushaj, Zef Pergega, Nevrus Nazarko, Rush Dragu, Gjovalin Lumaj, Lulash Palushaj, Gjergj Ivezaj, Julian Çefa, Gjergj Dedivanaj, i cili edhe pse me mundësi jo të mira shendetësore, u intersua herë mbas herë , Gjeto Ivezaj, Tomë Gjokaj, Malot Ivezaj, Leonard Dervishi etj…

*Dhe fundi vjen për të rifilluar*

Duke parë interesimin për këto aktivitete, revista “Kuvendi” do të  projektojë , që në vitin 2008, të konkurojë denjësisht edhe muzika, piktura dhe fotografia, duke u kthyer në një festival të vërtetë te vlerave kulturore të diasporës në Amerikë.

 Pjetër Jaku
bot_kuvendi@hotmail.com
Revista Kuvendi

----------

